# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Ορνίθωση - Ψιττάκωση

## xXx

ΨΙΤΤΑΚΩΣΗ ή ΟΡΝΙΘΩΣΗ
Είναι μολυσματική νόσος, που προκαλείται από βακτήριο ( Χλαμύδιο) και εμφανίζεται με υπεροξεία, οξεία και χρόνια μορφή. Μπορεί να μεταδοθεί και στον Άνθρωπο.
Η νόσος χαρακτηρίζεται από γενικευμένη λοίμωξη, που εντοπίζεται κυρίως στο αναπνευστικό σύστημα. Η μετάδοση γίνεται συνήθως μέσω της αναπνευστικού οδού, αλλά μερικές φορές μπορεί να γίνει και από την πεπτική οδό μέσω των περιττωμάτων. Το Χλαμύδιο ανιχνεύεται στα ρινικά - οφθαλμικά εκκρίματα μολυσμένων πτηνών τα οποία είναι φορείς του βακτηρίου ακόμα βρίσκεται στα πτερά και τα περιττώματα. Η νόσος μεταδίδεται και στους νεοσσούς από τους γονείς με το τάϊσμα. Ακόμα μπορούν να την μεταδώσουν οι ψείρες - ακάρεα μέσο του αίματος.
ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ: Η περίοδος επώασης κυμαίνεται από 3 – 100 ημέρες και εξαρτάται από τη λοιμογόνο δύναμη του εμπλεκομένου στελέχους.
Α. Υπεροξεία μορφή : Ο θάνατος επέρχεται σε 12- 48 ώρες , χωρίς ιδιαιτέρα κλινικά συμπτώματα.
Β. Οξεία μορφή : Παρατηρείται πυρετός, ανορεξία, κατήφεια, γενική κατάπτωση. Τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν να κουρνιάσουν, περπατούν δύσκολα και το πτέρωμα τους είναι ανορθωμένο. Τα βλέφαρα τους είναι ημίκλειστα, οι φτερούγες πέφτουν προς τα κάτω. Παρατηρείται ρίγος και υπνηλία. Ακολουθεί επιπεφυκίτιδα, δύσπνοια και ρινικό- οφθαλμικό έκκριμα. Τα περιττώματα παρουσιάζουν ένα γκριζοπράσινο χρώμα και κολλούν στο πτέρωμα γύρω από την αμάρα.. Ο θάνατος επέρχεται σε 4 – 15 ημέρες με νευρικά συμπτώματα.
Γ. Χρόνια μορφή : Παρατηρείται έντονη επιπεφυκίτιδα, που είναι η μόνη εξωτερική ορατή εκδήλωση της νόσου, αδυνάτισμα και παράλυση. Αναπνευστικά συμπτώματα, ρινικά- οφθαλμικά εκκρίματα απουσιάζουν. Συχνά, δευτερογενείς λοιμώξεις που επιβαρύνουν τη βασική νόσο είναι αυτές που επιταχύνουν το θάνατο. Αν αυτές απουσιάζουν, κάποια πουλιά είναι δυνατόν να επιβιώσουν, αλλά παραμένουν φορείς Χλαμυδίων για πολλούς μήνες.
ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ : Όταν η νόσος είναι προχωρημένη, είναι προτιμότερη η θανάτωση του πουλιού, για να προληφθεί η μετάδοση της νόσου στον Άνθρωπο . Δραστικά φάρμακα θεωρούνται οι τετρακυκλίνες, η χλωραμφενικόλη και η ενροφλοξασίνη.


πηγή
http://www.cypruspet.com/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=54

----------


## Antigoni87

Βασίλη, πώς μπορεί να κολλήσει ένας παπαγάλος πχ, που δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με άλλα πτηνά και ζει στο σπίτι; Είναι απαραίτητη η επαφή με μολυσμένο πτηνό, ή μπορεί να κολλήσει και αλλιώς;

----------


## xXx

Αντιγόνη αν δεν έρθει σε επαφή με άλλα πτηνά δεν μπορεί να κολλήσει εκτός και αν έρθει σε επαφή με περιττώματα αυτών που και πάλι είναι δύσκολο νομίζω να συμβεί αυτό. 

Μεταδίδεται μέσω ρινικών-οφθαλμικών εκκριμάτων και για αυτό στην περίπτωση άρρωστου πτηνού καλό είναι να μην το προσεγγίσουμε κοντά στο πρόσωπό μας, αν και πάλι είναι δύσκολη η μετάδοση, αλλά αφού αποτελεί ζωοανθρωπονόσο καλό είναι να φυλαγόμαστε.
Επίσης μεταδίδεται μέσω περιττωμάτων και η παρουσία του επίσης παρατηρείται και στα φτερά των πτηνών.

Τέλος μπορεί να μεταδοθεί πολύ εύκολα από τους γονείς στα μωρά που ταϊζουνε καθώς και από τις ψείρες και τα ακάρεα μέσω αίματος.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Διαβαζα καποια αρθρα σχετικα με την ψιττακωση και ανησυχησα λιγο. Ειναι αληθεια οτι ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο πτηνων συντροφιας, οπως τα κοκατιλ, ειναι φορεις και οτι πολλες εκτροφες Ελλαδα και εξωτερικο φερουν το βακτηριο; Θα μπορουσε, δηλαδη, ξαφνικες μεταπτωσεις στην υγεια των πτηνων να οφειλονται στο συγκεκριμενο βακτηριο και με τις συντομες θεραπειες που συνηθως κανουμε να μην αντιμετωπιζουμε αποτελεσματικα το μικροβιο; Απ'οτι καταλαβα μια θεραπεια εκριζωζης του κραταει 45 μερες. Μηπως τελικα με την πρωτη υποψια θα πρεπε να κανουμε το αντιστοιχο τεστ; Ή μηπως θα πρεπε εν τελει να κανουμε και προληπτικες εξετασεις με στοχο την εξαλειψη του βακτηριου απο την εκτροφη;

----------


## jk21

η εξεταση χλαμυδιων ,γινεται μονο σε ειδικα κεντρα και σχετικα κοστιζουν 

Η ορνιθωση τουλαχιστον οταν ειναι σε ενεργη μορφη ,δινει ματι που δακρυζει και πρασινες φωσφοριζε κουτσουλιες (μπιζελι ανοιχτο )

τοσα χρονια στα φορουμ απο το 2007 δεν θυμαμαι τετοια περιπτωση σε παπαγαλο  .Δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλα δεν εχει την εκταση που παραδοσιακα της δινανε . Εις γνωση μου εχει ερθει εγκριτα με εξετασεις μονο μια περιπτωση μελους μας σε καναρινι

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αυτο καταλαβα οτι ειναι ενα απο τα προβληματα, οτι δηλαδη πολλα κρουσματα τοσο σε πτηνα οσο και στον ανθρωπο δεν καταγραφονται ως ψιττακωση ειτε γιατι δεν εμφανιζουν τα κλασσικα συμπτωματα, ειτε ειναι ραγδαιες μορφης και χανεται το πτηνο σε 2 μερες, ειτε στους ανθρωπους μοιαζει με απλη ιωση που το ξεπερνανε χωρις επιπλοκες.

----------


## jk21

Πουλι με ψιττακωση χωρις πρασινα μπιζελι υγρα στις κουτσουλιες και συκωτι τουμπανο αν οχι αναπνευστικο εμφανες προβλημα  ,δεν πεθαινει σε 2 με 3 μερες

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θεωρεις δηλαδη οτι δε χρειαζονται προληπτικες εξετασεις;

----------


## jk21

Θεωρω οτι καθε χρονο ,οποιος εχει την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα , καλα ειναι να κανει τσεκ απ τα πουλακια του ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει την πειρα να αναγνωρισει συμπτωματολογια καποιων προβληματων  .Αν δεν εχει δυνατοτητα για γενικο τσεκ απ  ,δεν κρινω οτι χρειαζεται ειδικα για ορνιθωση ,οταν δεν υπαρχουν βασικα συμπτωματα ,εκτος αν στο σπιτι υπαρχει εγκυος ή υπαρχουν στα αμεσα σχεδια ενος ζευγαριου να προσπαθησουν να κανουν παιδι

----------

